
Ask HN: Is there demand for a “White-label Zapier”? - Arturdpay
Hey guys,<p>We all know that most SaaS apps need integrations. Usually an app will start with a Zapier integration, and then over time develop custom direct integrations with the most used 3rd party apps.<p>Why? Because it would take too much work to connect to several 3rd party apps from day one.<p>Right, so my question is:<p>Would there be demand for a service like Zapier, but transparent and white label that works from inside your SaaS dashboard?<p>I mean, instead of having to send your users to Zapier, tell them to create an account, set up a Zap, pay membership fees, wouldn&#x27;t it be easier if all of your users could directly integrate with other apps as if you had a native integration?<p>Instead of the end-user paying for Zapier, the SaaS company would pay a small $ fee per each 1000 actions on the integration platform.<p>Because the alternative (as far as I know) is to spend several engineering hours integrating with many apps, and this process is repeated across thousands of SaaS companies. Then you also have to maintain all those integrations.<p>Does any SaaS entrepreneurs here feel this pain?
======
howardtang
It seems there's definitely demand for this as a lot of companies are starting
to have a strategy which involves a lot of external integrations, the duration
and cost of building + maintaining all of these is quite painful to handle in
house.

If anyone is looking for an enterprise solution for this we've already built
one at
[https://tray.io/solutions/embedded](https://tray.io/solutions/embedded),
which allows you to expose whitelabelled Tray workflows to your own end users.

------
QueensGambit
Yes. I think this is a really good idea. When compared to Zapier, it will
reduce lot of work for the end users - single sign on and pre-configured
source or target, which will be my application.

------
gshdg
Doesn’t IFTTT use this model?

